# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  قذف اللاعب المصرى حسنى عبد ربه احد الجماهير بقارورة مياه

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 قذف اللاعب المصرى حسنى عبد ربه احد الجماهير بقارورة مياه

 
المقطع الذي تمّ تداوله على نطاقٍ واسعٍ خلال الساعات الماضية، ظهر فيه شخصٌ يقف على المدرج الواقع أسفل المنصة، وهو يربت على لاعبي النصر ويوجّه لهم كلمات خلال نزولهم بعد تسلُّم الميداليات الفضية، وعند مرور المحترف المصري، توقف واستدار للحديث مع الشخص الذي بدأ وكأنه يعتذر قبل أن يبادر اللاعب بقذفه بقارورة المياه. هذا ولم تتضح مسبّبات تصرُّف اللاعب حيث يتوقع أنه تعرّض لحديثٍ مستفزٍ أو ما شابه.
الكثيرون عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي استهجنوا تصرف اللاعب وتساءل البعض عن أحقية الشخص الذي يقف على المدرج في مخاطبة اللاعبين والربت عليهم.
وكان اللاعب حسني عبد ربه قد أضاع ركلته الترجيحية مع زميله المحترف اليوناني في اللقاء الذي انتهى لصالح الهلال الذي تُوِّج بكأس البطولة بعد فوزه بركلات الترجيح.

شاهد الفيديو من الرابط التالى

حسني عبد ربه يضرب مشجعاً بقارورة مياه
 
 المصدر :- موقع مصرى

*

----------

